# 2007 Improvement Challenge



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2007)

SO... who is game for a little motivational challenge? rules would be simple you only need to throw your hat in here by announcing it, put up before n after pics that you are comfortable showing, keep us posted on your progress in this thread and those competing will get to vote for who we feel has made the biggest improvement.  

improvement overall not just weight loss or gain. strength, eating right, self discipline. 


before and after pics are due the first week of april but if you feel like posting your start pics before then well you're braver than i am  

i'm presently coming off 2 months on my ass  my goals are to tighten back up, put on some muscle, developing a sound eating plan and workout routine. and to wear a certain pair of pants for my results pic  

i looked at some meal replacement stuff but a few ingredients just sound like crap your body would be better off without.


anyone else???


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 4, 2007)

I am totally in


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2007)

i thought you would be.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2007)

check your email for a welcome aboard gift.


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 4, 2007)

Okay.. So here are my starting stats:

Weight: 149
Height: 5'3
Starting Images: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1534200&postcount=99
Measurements: 
Waist: 32.75"
Hips: 39" (I am not sure if this is right, I just measured the around from the widest part of my booty)
Calf: 14.75"
Thigh: 22"
Wrist 6.25"

From a body fat calculator, it showed my body fat % as being: 22.6
31.9 pounds of fat
113.1 pounds o lean muscle


----------



## fufu (Jan 4, 2007)

lawl I want in


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> lawl I want in


 I'm gonnnnna win


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 4, 2007)

im in. we have till april.  sounds good


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2007)

i think i won last year but by then no one else was doing it...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2007)

before the last contest



Little Wing said:


> nice. i'm doing well too.... i've lost 10 pounds n am working out harder even added more weight ok that sounds screwy... not added body weight
> 
> measurements jan 30, 06
> 
> ...




after



Little Wing said:


> i just redid my measurement thinking wtf no change but i did bust waist hips and there is a difference after all
> 
> bust before 41 now 38
> 
> ...



not looking forward to taking them tomorrow but i will.


----------



## fufu (Jan 4, 2007)

brazeneye said:


> I'm gonnnnna win



I'm in it for the funnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 4, 2007)

This is all pretty funnnn


----------



## fufu (Jan 5, 2007)

Ok I will list my goals.

I want to deadlift 475, squat 375, and bench 245 by April. I also want to weigh 200+ lbs.

That means 40 lb increase on deadlift, 30 on squat, and 20 on bench. ~8 lb increse in weight.

I also want to increase flexability and get my right knee feeling better.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm sure you can achieve your strength and weight goals, they seem realistic but what about throwing in something to do with conditioning.


----------



## fufu (Jan 5, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I'm sure you can achieve your strength and weight goals, they seem realistic but what about throwing in something to do with conditioning.



Well I plan on starting a PL routine once I get back to school. Once summer rolls around I will probably go back to conditioning.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2007)

i'm so glad i posted this because yea,  it's motivating.


----------



## fufu (Jan 5, 2007)

It is!


----------



## fufu (Jan 5, 2007)

Brand new pics in my gallery.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2007)

i bought a journal today for food and excercise.... now i need to do the weight and measurement part


----------



## fufu (Jan 5, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> nice pics



ty ty


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 6, 2007)

measurements last spring

bust 38...... update *jan 6 2006 .......  bust 39*

waist 29 1/2   ...... update *jan 6 2006 .......  waist 29*

hips 37          ...... update *jan 6 2006 .......  hips 38*

*jan 6 2006 .......  bicep 12 flabby inches*

*jan 6 2006 .......  thigh 23 flabby inches*

my weight is the same but bleh. i look like crap.

i walked yesterday but not enough to really consider it an adequate work out. i felt more like puking this morning since 8 days ago when i first started feeling sick. i swear if i was having sex i'd think i was pregnant it feels like morning sickness, which i had all day when i had it.





i'll take better pics i just think this is funny. it looks like a weird butt.

i want to lose more body fat which i hope that will result in i hope another 3 inches lost of boobs and over all fat n i want to see a lot more hard when i look down. for now call me jigglypuff 2.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 7, 2007)

i found a picture in a magazine of a girl in the types of t shirts i always wore pre motherhood. men's white t shirts. 





they look neat n trim but totally ridiculous with big boobs and an industrial strength bra. i'm shopping wednesday and i think i'll pick up some "i'm going to look retarded in this if i don't lose inches" tops...


----------



## fufu (Jan 7, 2007)

So you plan on counting cals and such?

One thing I found which is useful and less stressful.

You can count cals for like 5 days or a week and then after all that food logging you pretty much know where you stand with food and cal totals and you can just play it by feel at that point.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 7, 2007)

i don't eat enough to worry about cals that way but if i want to put on any muscle, and i do, i need to eat more. for two months i've been very inactive n not gained weight. now that i'm back working out eating like a bird will have to stop. i have some good bb nutrition books i need to study but for now i'm just sticking with the basics. and wondering why the hell i got lazy. depression mostly but it feels good to be back at it.


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 7, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i don't eat enough to worry about cals that way but if i want to put on any muscle, and i do, i need to eat more. for two months i've been very inactive n not gained weight. now that i'm back working out eating like a bird will have to stop. i have some good bb nutrition books i need to study but for now i'm just sticking with the basics. and wondering why the hell i got lazy. depression mostly but it feels good to be back at it.



I feel I almost need to count my calories so I can make sure I am eating enough protein, and not overdoing the carbs (which make me really hungry if I consume too many)


----------



## Pylon (Jan 7, 2007)

OK, I'm in too.  Working a hard cut.  Started at X-mas, but I'll get measurements and everything some time this week.


----------



## fufu (Jan 7, 2007)

brazeneye said:


> I feel I almost need to count my calories so I can make sure I am eating enough protein, and not overdoing the carbs (which make me really hungry if I consume too many)



Have you looked into Lean Fuel Extreme? That stuff knocked my appetite out. Rob also sells a Hoodia product that is the main ingredient in LFE cuts the appetite. Carbs didn't really bother me when I used that.


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 7, 2007)

Hahaha, dang.. more things I need to look up.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> Have you looked into Lean Fuel Extreme? That stuff knocked my appetite out. Rob also sells a Hoodia product that is the main ingredient in LFE cuts the appetite. Carbs didn't really bother me when I used that.




i was thinking about trying lean fuel extreme to see if it is ok for Tesla to try.... did it make you nervous or anything? like caffine?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey, can we get a sticky on this thing?


----------



## fufu (Jan 8, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i was thinking about trying lean fuel extreme to see if it is ok for Tesla to try.... did it make you nervous or anything? like caffine?



Nope, not all.

Except the first day I took it, but at that point every supplement I took made me nervous because I didn't know how I would react to them. Same thing happened with creatine first time I used it.

I loved LFE and it was definantly one of the most functional supplements I have used. Mainly because of decreasing appetite. Believe me, I am one to get nervous and uppity about small stuff and I actually did not even notice any adverse effects like that thinking back on it.

If you guys used it I probably wouldn't progress to the 2x a day dose. At 200 mgs a pill, 400 would be quite a bit for you guys I think. It was quite a bit for me. I wouldn't suggest using it too long either, no more than 6 weeks to be safe. Caffiene can mess with your adrenals if you take it for too long a time period.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2007)

i had garlic bread today n my belly feels like a frikken beach ball argh. i'm nicely sore all over from my workout and did enough walking today to be maybe 4 miles. i'm going to buy a teapot when i shop wednesday and mix my own version of the instant fruit oatmeal packets. i like whole oats with boiling water poured over them n left to "cook" in the hot water a few minutes. where i live quaker old fashioned oats is the best you can get. the quick type = paste. decent dried fruit won't be easy either but i have a dehydrator.   i bought instant bleh coffee so that right there will drastically reduce all the milk calories i have in coffee during the day... my kids have appointments in bangor wednesday so i'll have a goood 4 hours reading time n plan to load a bb nutrition book in my palm. 


n yea can we please make this a sticky?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2007)

n thanks fufu. i might try it but Tess said no thanks.


----------



## fufu (Jan 9, 2007)

There used to be a stimulant free version...not sure if Rob still sells it.


----------



## fufu (Jan 12, 2007)

bump

updates anyone??

I am going for my deadlift PR tommarow, I've been really excited about it for over a week. One step closer to my april goal...if I hit it that is.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2007)

i've been slipping exercise wise, i think i sprained my wrist, but diet is worse.... i'm too depressed to eat.


----------



## fufu (Jan 13, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i've been slipping exercise wise, i think i sprained my wrist, but diet is worse.... i'm too depressed to eat.



Just take things one day at a time, try not to think, "oh I'm screwing up now it's just going to get worse". I don't know if that is what you are thinking but I know sometimes I do that. Just take things as they come and improve a little bit each day.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 13, 2007)

Going well.  I've been in the gym almost every day.  I've taken 2 days off since X-mas, and some of those are 2 workout days.  Cheat meal once per week, otherwise have stayed clean.  I'm down 7 or 8 pounds.


----------



## fufu (Jan 13, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Going well.  I've been in the gym almost every day.  I've taken 2 days off since X-mas, and some of those are 2 workout days.  Cheat meal once per week, otherwise have stayed clean.  I'm down 7 or 8 pounds.



Nice!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2007)

getting back in the game and liking it. my arms n upper body seem to have stayed stronger than my legs did. they are taking a thrashing. akk


----------



## KelJu (Jan 14, 2007)

Here I am at 230lbs.







Hehe, a great fat bastard I am. :  I enjoyed eating every calorie.

I am going to kick yall's ass in the competition. Bring it!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 14, 2007)

ok, if tess feels like taking pics tonite i'll put mine up....

and


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 15, 2007)

LW ... your sense of humour is great.  That pic you posted was very sexy (I thought)


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2007)

^ hiiii  n thanks. if you mean the one with the dragon i like that one too. Tess n i are taking pictures tonite. i look ok i think but that's because i'm tall n can carry a lot of fat without it showing so much but i have some serious work to do. n january is half over


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2007)

jan 15/07
and my favorite of the evening




jan 15/07
i have a lot of fat around my torso to lose. belly back bleh.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 16, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Here I am at 230lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn jews.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2007)

Little Wing said:


>



i lost about 20 pounds last year in the pics from right to left... n gained 7 back  

before and after pics are really rewarding. even if you don't post them take some for yourself. but   if i can post my scary pics


----------



## KelJu (Jan 16, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Damn jews.



I'll own your life one day. You know the worlds money is controlled by 7 Jew bankers.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 16, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I'll own your life one day. You know the worlds money is controlled by 7 Jew bankers.




I've heard that too.  They all live in the center of the Earth, right?  

Speaking of which, does y'alls people eat oatmeal?


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2007)

I eat oatmeal most mornings...with natural PB, whey, and fruit.


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2007)

littlewing - you look great currently, I'm not just saying that(i think most would agree with me), but you will look even better after all this is done. (nice avy too)

btw - are you part native American?

looks like Kelju is in on this too...noice!! You look like a lumberjack, you should grow it out.  and bigdyl, since you posted you are automatically inducted as well.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 16, 2007)

I am actually trying to keep things dialed in for once.  I am in on this for the motivational factor rather than the competition.  My before pics are from December 21, 2006 or thereabouts.  

My pics are posted on the first page of my log over at anabolicminds.

M1T/Tren E cutter

I plan to cut another month or so at which point I will have hopefully read kelly baggett's new book and will be read to pursue a lean bulker.  It will take me a year at least to get where I would like to be.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> littlewing - you look great currently, I'm not just saying that(i think most would agree with me), but you will look even better after all this is done. (nice avy too)
> 
> btw - are you part native American?
> 
> looks like Kelju is in on this too...noice!! You look like a lumberjack, you should grow it out.  and bigdyl, since you posted you are automatically inducted as well.




hey cool you are back  my great grandmother was a full blooded micmac. i'm looking forward to shaping up again the waist pic i have up, the start pic is like a halfway point.  i'm getting a few new pieces of equip that should help too.  welcome back.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> looks like Kelju is in on this too...noice!! You look like a lumberjack, you should grow it out.




That is exactly what I was planning on doing. It grows at an insanly fast rate, so I might have me a ZZ-Tops beard in about a year or two.


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## Pylon (Jan 21, 2007)

Quick update - weighed in yesterday morning at 262.  Started at 271, targeting 10 lbs/month (260 for Jan 31).  Well within striking distance.

Yeah, I haven't done measurements.  Or pics.  I'll get around to it...someday...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2007)

nice  . i'm doing ok but not pushing myself like i could be. my sleep pattern is totally screwed n eating what i do at the times i do is weird. tomorrow is snow fort day  so will be a day off from lifting to move half a ton of snow.


----------



## fufu (Jan 24, 2007)

Well, today I got my 475 lb deadlift, a bit earlier than expected. 1 goal down, 3 to go.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 24, 2007)

fufu,

Excellent work!  You did hit that goal pretty quickly.  And you aren't too far away from 500 now.  Good luck on hitting the others.


----------



## fufu (Jan 24, 2007)

Thank you   500 is a big goal of mine.

I normally wouldn't go for PR's so quickly but I am heading back to school soon and then don't allow chalk in the gym I go to there.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 30, 2007)

i just found a cool place to buy exercise equipment... the place i was planing to go to has crap in the store you need to order everything online so i found this at another place that has stuff in stock.  

http://bodysolid.com/Item.aspx?Item...d+Pro-Lat+Machine:+Body-Solid+Pro-Lat+Machine

plus it's 100 bucks cheaper at the place i'm going. the roman chair n hyperextension things are more there but i'll see what else they have... might settle for one of the others but the lat machine is a definite.

http://bodysolid.com/Item.aspx?ItemID=509  does $179 seem steep?


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 30, 2007)

While we are on the subject I'd love to get a glute/ham raise.  In the past I have heard good things about new york barbells and have order a decent yukon powerrack from a lousiana-based company.


----------



## fufu (Jan 31, 2007)

Cardinal said:


> While we are on the subject I'd love to get a glute/ham raise.  In the past I have heard good things about new york barbells and have order a decent yukon powerrack from a lousiana-based company.



Nice. 

Power racks are great. They are one of the most essential pieces of equipment.

I've never used one though.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 5, 2007)

i finally set up my lat machine today n i think i made a good choice.  should have took it easy on the video games n bought the roman chair but tr n prince of persia are fun... god of war isn't bad either.... next shopping trip i'll get the chair....


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 6, 2007)

http://www.exrx.net/Exercise.html


----------



## brazeneye (Feb 12, 2007)

How's everyone doing?


----------



## fufu (Feb 13, 2007)

Alright, I got my deadlift goal and now I need to nail that squat and bench. Lost some weight at school so I am upping the cals again.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 13, 2007)

brazeneye said:


> How's everyone doing?



Good that you're here.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 13, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Good that you're here.



Bla  . 

Life is so much easier for pretty people.  People just kiss your ass all day long.


----------



## fufu (Feb 13, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Bla  .
> 
> Life is so much easier for pretty people.  People just kiss your ass all day long.



I think yer perty.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 13, 2007)

fufu said:


> I think yer perty.



And he looks good in glasses.


----------



## fufu (Feb 13, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> And he looks good in glasses.


----------



## goob (Feb 16, 2007)

A bit late, but I'm going to join up for this improvement thing.

My goal will be to run 10 miles without stopping. I can do around 5 - 6 at the moment, with only 1 month of taking up jogging.


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2007)

goob said:


> A bit late, but I'm going to join up for this improvement thing.
> 
> My goal will be to run 10 miles without stopping. I can do around 5 - 6 at the moment, with only 1 month of taking up jogging.



Good luck! I used to run cross country. Try finding a good forest path - they are generally more enjoyable and go by faster for most people.


----------



## goob (Feb 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> Good luck! I used to run cross country. Try finding a good forest path - they are generally more enjoyable and go by faster for most people.



Cheers fufu. More challenging too, zig zagging between trees and up and down hills.
Sure beats running in the city getting mouthfulls of deisel as a bus or truck passes by. What sort of time would be good for 10 miles?  Did 5 in 31 minutes the other day - quite pleased.


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2007)

goob said:


> Cheers fufu. More challenging too, zig zagging between trees and up and down hills.
> Sure beats running in the city getting mouthfulls of deisel as a bus or truck passes by. What sort of time would be good for 10 miles?  Did 5 in 31 minutes the other day - quite pleased.



6.2 minute miles is great for 5 miles. I'd say you could get 10 miles in 80 minutes, that would be pretty good.

Running in woods is more challenging I suppose, but it keeps your mind active and is more interesting. I loved the cross country races through the narrow woodland paths. Makes you seem like you are going faster as well.


----------



## goob (Feb 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> 6.2 minute miles is great for 5 miles. I'd say you could get 10 miles in 80 minutes, that would be pretty good.
> 
> Running in woods is more challenging I suppose, but it keeps your mind active and is more interesting. I loved the cross country races through the narrow woodland paths. Makes you seem like you are going faster as well.



80 mins is the challenge.  Thanks fufu, you've set the bar for me. The training begins in earnest....


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2007)

goob said:


> 80 mins is the challenge.  Thanks fufu, you've set the bar for me. The training begins in earnest....



lol, the pressure is on!!!

You can do it. Do you have any buddies to train with?


----------



## goob (Feb 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> lol, the pressure is on!!!
> 
> You can do it. Do you have any buddies to train with?



No, they are all lazy bastards who like getting high, or drunk too much.  It used to be me, but not anymore - stopped geting high 2-3 years ago - a big motivation killer. (Still like drinking at weekends) They'd slow me down anyway. Will still be hitting the gym 3 times a week too, so i don't end up like one of those scrawny marathon runners.


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2007)

goob said:


> No, they are all lazy bastards who like getting high, or drunk too much.  It used to be me, but not anymore - stopped geting high 2-3 years ago - a big motivation killer. (Still like drinking at weekends) They'd slow me down anyway. Will still be hitting the gym 3 times a week too, so i don't end up like one of those scrawny marathon runners.



Sounds like my friends. 

So are you training total body?


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2007)

btw - you ever think of starting a journal?


----------



## goob (Feb 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> btw - you ever think of starting a journal?



Had one before, but don't have the discipline to update it. It was a very bizarre custom workout that I designed myself (meaning it was terrible)
-far too much volume, before I knew any better.  Funny thing is that it worked for me.
Now I've just started a push/pull/legs routine, that danchubbz provided a template of, so i'll see how that goes.


----------



## fufu (Mar 1, 2007)

Update time!!!!!!!

I think 375 squat will come soon, I see it on the horizon. 
245 bench will come quicker than the squat, which I didn't foresee.

Now you guys -


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 1, 2007)

What's weight at captain- if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## fufu (Mar 2, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> What's weight at captain- if you don't mind me asking.



lol, I would never mind you asking.

It's 193-195 I believe.


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm in for sure....


----------



## fufu (Mar 2, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> I'm in for sure....



Good to have you on board.

What are your current goals?


----------



## fufu (Mar 3, 2007)

I said updates!!


----------



## goob (Mar 4, 2007)

Ok! Calm down fufu.
Still injured. Won't be anywhere near my goal for another month or so.


----------



## fufu (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## Cardinal (Mar 4, 2007)

Most recent lifts

Squat 275x3x5 (pr)
DL 385x1 (not even close to a par)
Bench 240x5

Arms: > 17" (started ~16.5")

Planning 8-10 day diet starting 3-9-07.  Will be something like PSMF.  That will pretty much tell me what has happened over the last couple of months in terms of bodyrecomp on Tren.


----------



## fufu (Mar 4, 2007)

Making progress!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 4, 2007)

can we extend this thing to june? i'm a lazy fat bastard....


----------



## goob (Mar 5, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> can we extend this thing to june? i'm a lazy fat bastard....



I second this.....there's no way I can get anywhere near my goal with my knee and thigh all banged up.


----------



## fufu (Mar 5, 2007)

I suppose.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 5, 2007)

Cardinal said:


> Most recent lifts
> 
> Squat 275x3x5 (pr)
> DL 385x1 (not even close to a par)
> ...



Update your journal foo!


I wanna see:

Squat:  405 x 1
Bench: 315 x 1
Deadlift:  495 x 1


Son!


----------



## fufu (Mar 19, 2007)

Well, I have been off the heavy squatting and deadlifting for a good month because of a glute/back injury, but today I finally made a good step forward. Let's see if I can nail that 375 squat by goal time. The 245 bench should be on its way soon with out too much hassle, just got to take my time. 

Also - right knee is feeling loads better. One of my goals was to fix that, so that's good.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 28, 2007)

^  i can't even imagine what a glute injury feels like


----------



## fufu (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for the support LW.

It is like a deep tissue thing going on. Somethings really tight in there and I can fix it if I keep up a good regimine of hour long stretching per day, but at school it is harder to manage.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 11, 2007)

And the loser is....

BigDyl.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm certainly not taking home any prize packs


----------



## JOHNYORK (Apr 12, 2007)

i wanna touch rim. beginning of june might not be good but by end of june if training keeps up i should be able too. i train for max power so itll be a good test if my training is going well.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Apr 12, 2007)

im only 5'7 4got 2 mention.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 29, 2007)

JOHNYORK said:


> i wanna touch rim. beginning of june might not be good but by end of june if training keeps up i should be able too. i train for max power so itll be a good test if my training is going well.



end of june sounds good. i think i'm motivated enough to quit frigging around now that the snow has FINALLY left.


----------



## goob (Apr 29, 2007)

JOHNYORK said:


> *i wanna touch rim*. beginning of june might not be good but by end of june if training keeps up i should be able too. i train for max power so itll be a good test if my training is going well.


 
Don't let Bigdyl hear that......he has a whole other meaning for that.....


----------



## Little Wing (May 6, 2007)




----------



## fufu (May 6, 2007)

Well, I got my goal deadlift, surpassed my goal weight, and increased flexability/got my right knee back in shape.

I'll plan to bench 245(goal bench) on tuesday several times, then surpass that in another week. I haven't reached my squat goal because of a glute injury that popped up. Although I think I could have squatted that a long time ago if I was able to. Alas, I haven't. I did make a 20 lb PR on my front squat though.

That's what I got going on.


----------



## goob (May 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> Well, I got my goal deadlift, surpassed my goal weight, and increased flexability/got my right knee back in shape.
> 
> I'll plan to bench 245(goal bench) on tuesday several times, then surpass that in another week. I haven't reached my squat goal because of a glute injury that popped up. Although I think I could have squatted that a long time ago if I was able to. Alas, I haven't. I did make a 20 lb PR on my front squat though.
> 
> That's what I got going on.


 
Well done fumanchu.  

As for me, using HIIT to cut, but also to work on endurance and speed for conquering the 10 mile run.


----------



## Little Wing (May 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> Well, I got my goal deadlift, surpassed my goal weight, and increased flexability/got my right knee back in shape.
> 
> I'll plan to bench 245(goal bench) on tuesday several times, then surpass that in another week. I haven't reached my squat goal because of a glute injury that popped up. Although I think I could have squatted that a long time ago if I was able to. Alas, I haven't. I did make a 20 lb PR on my front squat though.
> 
> That's what I got going on.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 7, 2007)

Im in I only got like 10 more pounds to go.  pics here

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/79785-nordicnachos-norwegian-vacation.html


----------



## fufu (May 7, 2007)

Little Wing said:


>





goob said:


> Well done fumanchu.
> 
> As for me, using HIIT to cut, but also to work on endurance and speed for conquering the 10 mile run.



thanks buds

So when is this thing officially over?


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2007)

when should it be? i might make some progress by the end of june but i have my goal deadline set for august. i'm flexible.


----------



## Uthinkso (May 12, 2007)

I'm flexible as well, I set my goal back in January of August 14 which is my anniversary. Thats just a personal thing though, and I am far from hitting it I might add. I've made giant strides but I think I was overly optomistic.

So when does this thing end???


----------



## fufu (May 12, 2007)

Well, if we keep pushing the date what is the point of the challenge which was the original concept of the thread?


----------



## MeatZatk (May 21, 2007)

uh, I just realized this was on here.  Anyone want to start a new one or can I start now...but I'd need more than a month to reach my goal...


----------



## Little Wing (May 23, 2007)

ok i think fufu won this won n i learned slacking off gets me nowhere. i'm doing good now n kicking myself knowing the progress i could have made by now if i hadn't had lazy months. months


----------



## Little Wing (May 23, 2007)

round 2?


----------



## fufu (May 23, 2007)

lawl, sure I have a new set of goals I started going for beginning yesterday. This time it will be harder I think.


----------



## fufu (May 23, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> ok i think fufu won this won n i learned slacking off gets me nowhere. i'm doing good now n kicking myself knowing the progress i could have made by now if i hadn't had lazy months. months



That's good, better than never.


----------



## Little Wing (May 23, 2007)

okay new round starting today? ending? sometime in august??? i'm going to have moving taking up a couple weeks end of june early july. bleh.


----------



## fufu (May 23, 2007)

sounds good to me, and maybe also we should re-evaluate our goals (more specifically).


----------



## fufu (May 23, 2007)

Ok my new goals -

I want to become leaner, increase flexability and be able to handle my own my own bodyweight better.

Get to 190 - 195 lbs (cutting)

Be able to do a set of 15 chin ups

be able to do the splits (not laterally )

Hold a hand stand for 10 seconds

Be able to close the CoC #2 2 times each hand

I will probably think of more later.


----------



## goob (May 23, 2007)

fufu said:


> Ok my new goals -
> 
> I want to become leaner, increase flexability and be able to handle my own my own bodyweight better.
> 
> ...


 
Fixed it for you.


----------



## fufu (May 23, 2007)

good call, thanks.


----------



## MeatZatk (May 23, 2007)

okay, I'm in this one.  I want to:

Drop another 12lbs (putting me in the neighborhood of 210)

be able to do 3 full sets of 10 pull-ups

build my chest (maybe 2 inches?)

and get a tan


----------



## MeatZatk (May 23, 2007)

End Challenge Aug 31st?
 there is 31 days in August right?


----------



## fufu (May 23, 2007)

yes, 31 days.


----------



## Little Wing (May 23, 2007)

i want to lose bf and workout hard enough so that pics taken aug 30th n posted the 31st will actually show muscle.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm ready now!

Staying out of the gym has got me in great shape!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> I'm ready now!
> 
> Staying out of the gym has got me in great shape!




hiking the grand canyon again? 

i bought a treadmill n was doing good then the cold from hell hit me so this is the third day on my ass n i'm sicker today than yesterday. coughing up a lung seems entirely possible. 

i also bought my first car. i've never had my license.  Tesla and I are taking drivers ed together in july my mom is really surprised but my grandmother didn't get hers till my age.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 27, 2007)

Why don't you guys continue until December 31st?  It is the 2007 Challenge so use the whole year to see who does best.  Setting these short goals will just help you stay on target.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 5, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> I'm ready now!
> 
> Staying out of the gym has got me in great shape!



You may be leaner, but I will destroy you in overall mass, Monkey Shit!


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 6, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Why don't you guys continue until December 31st?  It is the 2007 Challenge so use the whole year to see who does best.  Setting these short goals will just help you stay on target.


What he said. You could make some really good before/after pics.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 6, 2007)

okay, but I'm gonna be pretty pasty in my afters.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 13, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> What he said. You could make some really good before/after pics.




yea that'd be cool cuz Vanity n I are planning to finally meet then. which has fired up my workouts considerably.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 13, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> okay, but I'm gonna be pretty pasty in my afters.



just wear black nail polish n comb your hair over one eye


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 19, 2007)

ax murderer pic, exercises i'm doing n stats in my journal. i'll do the same thing august 19.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 3, 2007)

so far The Monkey Man is winning i think


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 7, 2007)

KelJu said:


> You may be leaner, but I will destroy you in overall mass, Monkey Shit!


 
And what are you going to do with all that mass?

Sell it on Ebay?


The muscularity I have now gives me specific athletic ability...
Most of which requires I be lighter, stronger and have more endurance...
(which most real athletes have)


----------



## KelJu (Aug 20, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> And what are you going to do with all that mass?
> 
> Sell it on Ebay?
> 
> ...



 

Well...hum...I can lift a lot of weight!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 2, 2008)

This thread needs to move into the history file...

We need a 2008 thread w/same title


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> This thread needs to move into the history file...
> 
> We need a 2008 thread w/same title


----------

